# More Potty Drama



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok this morning wasn't bad, except that it took Tucker 13 minutes to figure out where he wanted to poop.

So last night I had a conversation with the boys. I sat down next to the potty pad (I have some left over from long ago) and explained to them what it was for. They didn't understand a word of it, but they were very excited to push each other out of my lap over and over while this went on.

Then Rocky had to poop. I kept telling him 'Go Poop!' (our technical talk for them having to go poop, they know what it means) and he looked at me like I was nuts. Then, he came over, sat down next to the potty pad and watched me from the corner of his eye. He didn't move from that spot until my husband gave in and let him outside to poop.

I also tried this with tucker last night and kept placing him on the potty pad. He would dance around, and then finally kept jumping up on me and looking into my eyes as if to say 'Mommy, I love you but I think you're losing it.' It was cute but I took him outside and he pooped right away.

Any tips for getting them to use the pad when they already know to go outside? Do I really have to force them into an accident? I feel bad doing that.

Hmm I'm debating on getting the ugdog, I'm not pleased with the price but honestly if it solves all our potty issues it's not bad. I also wonder if it would be easier to train them to use that on the back deck then it would to train them to use potty pads in the house. 

Anyone use the udgod? Does it come with reusable pads? The kind you can wash?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What if when you know they have to go, put them in the x pen with a pee pad? I think they'll eventually go on the pad in there, and then you can praise and treat the heck out of them!!! Once they have their scent on the pad hopefully they'll get the connection to use it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You might try taking the pad outside to a favorite spot and when they succeed a HUGE reward and lots of praise. Do you have a garage with an inside door to the house?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> You might try taking the pad outside to a favorite spot and when they succeed a HUGE reward and lots of praise. Do you have a garage with an inside door to the house?



I agree, starting from outside might work. 

I have a UgoDog and we love it. Solved our problems because puppy Gustave thought pads were toys. Worth every penny for us. Although, Shelly I'm not sure how that would solve your problem? Why do you think they will go there if not on the pad? Just curious. 

We use it similarly to how you described it. We have the ugodog outside technically, it's in our balcony. Works well. 

It does not come with any pads so we buy those separately. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I agree, starting from outside might work.
> 
> I have a UgoDog and we love it. Solved our problems because puppy Gustave thought pads were toys. Worth every penny for us. Although, Shelly I'm not sure how that would solve your problem? Why do you think they will go there if not on the pad? Just curious.
> 
> ...


Well mostly I was thinking that putting it outside somewhere-like on the back deck would be easier since they are already use to going outside. I thought of the ugdog because I'm not sure how a pad would fare outside on the deck, unless I take one out each time we step out onto the deck. 

At the moment our yard is covered in snow so it's not like we have a place just to sit something down. The boys favorite potty spots are not in locations that I think I could get a pad to-especially Tucker's. He likes to potty under a bush in the front yard.

The ugdog would survive the deck better than a potty pad all by itself. The wind, rain and snow have full access to the deck at the time being.

I have a playpen but it's a rather large playpen and I don't really have a spot for it at the moment, unless I want to move the dining room table down to the basement. Wait though, I think you can break it down to be smaller....

I think I'm just not being creative enough... Or maybe I'm overthinking it 

How big are the pads you guys get? I feel like such an amateure with this potty system and potty pad stuff.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You know, I think I know what I have to do. I have to pick a method and when I know it's potty time, we go to that method and that's what we do. No more outside, we stand there till the deed is done. I know their schedule. I am making this harder than necissary, I just need to decide if I want to use the potty pads indoors and do I want disposable or reusable or if I want to go ugdog.

My only concern with the potty pads are that they will mistake a rug for it in the future. The ones I have now, I feel like are super small too, but you don't get much smaller than a maltese.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry for the stress involved. How about getting the Ugo dog and put it in the yard. Get the scent training spray to spray on the Ugo dog. Once they use it in the yard move it to the balcony. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Shelly, When I was training Abbigail, I put a little of her urine on the pad. She sniffed around on it for a moment and went like a big girl.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My daughter a dog she had to switch from outside to potty pads.This is how she did it. She bought a square of grass (in plastic tray) & had the dog inside and did not take the dog out @ all then the grass got stinky & she switched it with a pee pad. But there is now a service like a diaper service that you could use until they are trained. It's called fresh grass. You get them in the mail most people get two a week. Then you can switch them to pee pads like my daughter did. I will look up the link and post it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay looked it up. It's called freshpatch.com you can also get it on Amazon. I bet this will work then switch patch for pad or Ugo dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I put down2 medium pads at a time, but then I have 4 using it. When there was just Violet and Laurel I put one medium down. (These are the reusable ones)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Shelly you can do this!! Just think no more snow. rain.mud.or dirty paw prints!! I don't know why I didn't use the pee pads years ago!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Shelly you can do this!! Just think no more snow. rain.mud.or dirty paw prints!! I don't know why I didn't use the pee pads years ago!!!


 
Where do you get yours?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I order mine from this site. I have 3 dozen and wash them a lot. They are really nice, dry fast and holds up well.



www.PersonallyPaws.com

I wash them in Biz and Tide it Oxyclean and Tide .


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Shelly, you're right. Ugodog wins over pads if it's outdoor because it's more durable. Good luck with whichever option you decide to go with. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am using disposable pads here in Annapolis---I put 2 down outside for Kitzi on the porch. He really prefers going for a walk but w/all the snow it isn't an option. He will go there since he doesn't get another choice. He has been cross-trained but still prefers a walk. Lisi on the other hand prefers to go inside since she isn't allowed outside much. It took forever to get her to go outside. I started w/her going on a pad on a walk! Boy did we get the looks i Greece! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Now she will go both, but prefers inside.


----------

